# 30 st mary axe, burj qatar, torre agbar



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Choose only one...

30 st mary axe








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:30_St_Mary_Axe_from_Leadenhall_Street.jpg

burj qatar








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1546270

torre agbar








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Torre_Agbar_-_Barcelona,_Spain_-_Jan_2007.jpg


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I think all three are overrated. At least 30 St Mary Axe.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Gherkin looks the best of the three.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

30 st mary axe. But I think each one is the best for its city


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

The facade of Burk Qatar id nice but such tower just can't have a spire. I'll go for 30 St Mary Axe then because it's more round and curvy.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I really dislike this shape for buildings.


----------



## J349 (Feb 7, 2013)

I haven't seen the Burj Qatar face 2 face before, so I will have to go for the Gherkin.
Torre Agbar needs to be taller and I don't like the look of it anyway


----------



## BeLogical (Feb 25, 2013)

The second one is disgusting.


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

Gherkin all the way!


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

burj qatar is ugly @[email protected]


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ThatOneGuy said:


> The Gherkin looks the best of the three.


I agree. Also the first of the 3 if I'm correct.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Highcliff said:


> Choose only one...
> 
> 30 st mary axe
> 
> ...


This thing has got too many names. :nuts: They need to settle on one and stick to it. Beyond that I actually like it a great deal. The other two look too much like dirty dildos or corn silos, while the Gherkin looks more like a Faberge Egg.


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is a close-up of the cladding on burj Qatar. Seeing it from a distance really doesn't due it justice. 









And here is a nice picture taken from the base at night









And how it fits in the skyline (It is to the right of the last e)


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

tinyslam said:


> Here is a close-up of the cladding on burj Qatar. Seeing it from a distance really doesn't due it justice.
> 
> 
> And here is a nice picture taken from the base at night
> ...


Wow it look nice during night. :cheers: but still... during day time... it's kinda dull without the nice lighting on it. and not to mention the shape of this building with the what antena? kinda weird.


----------



## BelgiumKanarie (Sep 5, 2012)

30 St. Mary Axe ofcourse!


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

> Wow it look nice during night. :cheers: but still... during day time... it's kinda dull without the nice lighting on it. and not to mention the shape of this building with the what antena? kinda weird.


Yea and it changes colors from orange to white. 









And then the lights go out and it slowly goes to orange









It's a really cool tower in person but the antenna is rather out of place.


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

I prefer the looks and cladding of Burj Qatar, but the spire ruins it. So, as most people, I´ll go for 30 Mary Axe. As for Agbar, it was a crime against Barcelone inserting this ***** to its skyline, only comparable to the Tour de Montparnasse in France. 

Oh, and by the way, it's impossible to look at Burj Qatar and not think of this little fella:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Torre Agbar looks beautiful at night!


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/36/80886685_e9cee62faa_b.jpg


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Torre Agbar. I don't like the choice of glass for 30 St Mary Axe


----------

